# I don't believe it! Time to give up all hope?



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

At work, lunch time. Go downstairs to the conference room to eat my lunch. Flick on the boob tube (is the word "boob" politically uncorrect?) . 

Watched a TV special on Fast Food restaurants and how they try to reduce your wait time.

Here it comes. Sit down and get a good grip. 

You know the voice your hear when you drive up to order? Thought that voice was a employee inside the restaurant. WRONG!

Some fast food restaurants are using call centers located in a different state or country!

You are talking to the call center over Al Bore's Internet and the call center communicates your order to the restaurant over Al Bore's Internet. 

Spokesman stated this increase proficiency, reduce errors and reduced customer waiting time. The only problems they have had experienced is when there was a problem with Al Bore's Internet. 

You know what this means? DO YOU REALLY KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS! The next SHTF or EOTWAWKI event might mean we'll have to park our cars and walk in to order! vract:


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not what I thought when I clicked to read the thread but still pretty funny! LOL


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> At work, lunch time. Go downstairs to the conference room to eat my lunch. Flick on the boob tube (is the word "boob" politically uncorrect?) .
> 
> Watched a TV special on Fast Food restaurants and how they try to reduce your wait time.
> 
> ...


If this don't open people's eyes idk what will lol


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> If this don't open people's eyes idk what will lol


Especially those that have never worked, don't want to work and expect those that do work to provided for them. You know why? Because Fast Food restaurants don't have those Walt-mart electric scooters to take them from their car into the restaurant!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

No wonder I can never understand the person on the other end of the speaker... Here I thought it was a technical issue and it ends up being because of a call center in India.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

We're doomed


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL! Even the call centers can't get an order right.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So now instead of wondering if the 16 year old working for minimum wage got my order right I also have to hope some Indian fellow named Jim got it right from 3000 miles away? Great. I may just eat at Waffle House when I want to eat out from now on. At least there I can watch my food being cooked.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Rule # 1
NEVER leave a drive-through without checking your order and for condiments 
Rule # 2
Refer to #1

because you all know if they forget the hot sauce, there is none in the fridge!!:scratch


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't care if the guy taking my order is "Steve from India" as long as I can see what they are putting on my burger. I don't eat at places where I don't see my food being prepared. "Need a cheeseburger for a cop!" No thanks.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Sadly if it hits the fan you can't get a burger cause they can't make change without the electronic register.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Sadly if it hits the fan you can't get a burger cause they can't make change without the electronic register.


So so true, was in a store the other day took three clerks to work out my change. Another place told me they didn't have change for $5.00 so I asked my daughter to pay for mine.... $3.50 in change.... Then she bought something and I used my $5.00 note to pay for it. We were told they still didn't have change we had to point out that we'd just given them $3.50 in change and that as what she wanted was more than $1.50 they would have adequate change.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> So so true, was in a store the other day took three clerks to work out my change. Another place told me they didn't have change for $5.00 so I asked my daughter to pay for mine.... $3.50 in change.... Then she bought something and I used my $5.00 note to pay for it. We were told they still didn't have change we had to point out that we'd just given them $3.50 in change and that as what she wanted was more than $1.50 they would have adequate change.


OMG :lolsmash: :lolsmash: thanks for the laugh


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't care if the guy taking my order is "Steve from India" as long as I can see what they are putting on my burger. I don't eat at places where I don't see my food being prepared. "Need a cheeseburger for a cop!" No thanks.


Just tell them to hold the spit. And order your cola by the liter. Makes you sound more educated.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't care if the guy taking my order is "Steve from India" as long as I can see what they are putting on my burger. I don't eat at places where I don't see my food being prepared. "Need a cheeseburger for a cop!" No thanks.


Sentry there is one way to get around this. Put yourself out meal then turn your radio off while ordering...it's worked for me so far no spit or other unsavory things in my food. Although I generally do follow your rule.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

mojo4 said:


> Just tell them to hold the spit. And order your cola by the liter. Makes you sound more educated.


Meow that's a good idea mojo!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We used to play a game with our kids when they were little growing up. It was a simple game and would absolutely baffle some kids at the registers.. 

The kids knew if they could guess the change due in their heads before the register showed it they got to keep the change... I can't tell you how many times my now 17yo son would giggle cause the kid at the register couldn't even figure out the change unless showed him on the screen.... SMH

I can't tell you how many times people look at me funny cause I'll pull in and walk in and order my food to go instead of sitting in the drive thru.


----------

